# just finished recording a new tune



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello All I just finished mixing a new track i did here in the city. Its not like what i normally play (straight ahead jazz) however this track was made more to appeal to the masses and people who aren't jazz heads like me. Let me know what you think, Kyle

just follow the link below:

http://animoto.com/play/REY1cuW0rvT...utm_medium=share&utm_campaign=one_click_share


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the music score. Is that you in the suit and hat? Are you the soloist? Did you play all the instrument tracks or do you have an entire band? Very neat!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

thanks for sharing. Lately I've been shifting to jazz. Put on Miles Davis, then I can do my cleaning and water changes. :hat:


----------

